# Complimenting people



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I noticed I have a habit of complimenting people that they look like a famous celebrity. I don't mean to be insulting or too nice, I just have this habit for the longest time and I wonder if it is bad. I see it like an icebreaker, and I've had it done to me too and I actually enjoy it. Most of the people who complimented me looking like someone famous have been great matches, which is, I like the actresses or musicians or etc as well and slightly or fully agree that I look similar to them.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It's a mixed bag from my personal experience. Some might like it. Some might not, as they feel like it takes away their own identity. People not seeing them for who they are. I will tread lightly with that, unless you know them well.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

I can generally agree with Blue Dino's post. With that being said, if you've been doing it for years _and_ if in general, everyone's response is to be very flattered/ positive, then I wouldn't worry too much.

What vibe do you normally get from people when you mention their resemblance to a celebrity?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I think this is a bad habit. One should not look at another person and think they look like a celebrity most of the time. It can be too much. Learn to not see it. It is OK to see it once in a while but when it become so long thst is when it can become a problem. 



Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah, I agree. I wouldn't view comparing someone's looks to that of a celebrity's as a compliment. All it is really, is telling the person something kind of amusing about how they look. And they've probably heard it umpteen times. I've done it a few times as well, though.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I always liked getting told I looked like some celebrity.


----------



## ramseybolt (Dec 16, 2020)

External looks are temporary. It's what is inside you that makes you a better person. Internal beauty is a real beauty.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have issues with just complimenting people in general. I'm bad at it. If I really like someone I try to make them feel good however I can and it probably isn't usually nearly as well appreciated as I intended it to be. Lots of people resemble celebrities and telling someone they look like so and so isn't necessarily the most flattering thing in the world so I usually think about whether or not the celebrity they look like is someone most people would want to look like. I mean, not all celebrities are appealing.

But there are other ways to (try to) compliment people and I'm bad at those too. :lol

Like there are certain male celebrities who are just stunning to look at and I don't think it would really bother me if someone told me I looked like them. It probably wouldn't bother me much if someone told me I looked like any celebrity (I don't get "you look like so and so" much so it would be novel, I guess).


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

It depends how they take it. They may not think the celebrity you think they look like is attractive. Or maybe the celebrity is quite a bit older than they are and they take that the wrong way. I try not to compliment anyone anyway because it would probably come out wrong and they'd think I'm weird. Which I am. I just don't want them to realize that right away : p


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

Complimenting in a relatively balanced way is a nice backbone of motivation.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

If it's an icebreaker, that means you don't know them too well and it's not the most sensitive thing to say to someone you don't know well? If anyone that I don't know well comments on my appearance at all, it bothers me. I don't want to walk around town and feel conscious of people deciding how I "look".
I wouldn't want to be in an ice-breaking moment with someone and even have them just tell me I'm attractive.


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

pied vert said:


> If it's an icebreaker, that means you don't know them too well and it's not the most sensitive thing to say to someone you don't know well? If anyone that I don't know well comments on my appearance at all, it bothers me. I don't want to walk around town and feel conscious of people deciding how I "look".
> I wouldn't want to be in an ice-breaking moment with someone and even have them just tell me I'm attractive.


Makes sense. I may feel a bit scared if someone I really dont know compliments me too much.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 14, 2018)

I end up forgetting to compliment people. People do appreciate it when they get complimented, especially when it's a genuine compliment and not something fake.


----------

